# install tomtom on a 2G Iphone



## snarff (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi,what would be needed to get tomtom up an running on a 2G iphone,cheers.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

From what little I read this, it is going to be up to Apple come up with something to do this.

BG


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

You will have to contact Tomtom to see if there is an iphone version available.


----------

